

What happened to Web Components? - ngrilly
http://www.2ality.com/2015/08/web-component-status.html

======
ilovecomputers
The article lead me to this comment by Rob Eisenberg who is skeptical about
Web Components being ready. He states that currently, Web Components are not
robust for more complicated uses:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDtpXhMQeew&lc=z13zzzabckb1j...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDtpXhMQeew&lc=z13zzzabckb1jpxpq04cdpqptkzhvfipas00k)

